# Motor Graveyard, Aberdeen. Summer 2008



## Gorecki (Nov 12, 2008)

Came across this place by complete accident on my way home from work one day trying to dodge the traffic! 

Original plan was just to take photos of the busses but little did i know what lay behind the sheds =] 

























































Some night shots =]


----------



## skittles (Nov 12, 2008)

Lovely! 

Is the place abandoned? The tractor in the 5th photo looks in great condition

Anyone know what type of vehicles is in the 4th pic?


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 12, 2008)

Fantastic find


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 12, 2008)

skittles said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Is the place abandoned? The tractor in the 5th photo looks in great condition
> 
> Anyone know what type of vehicles is in the 4th pic?



Leyland Tiger? Leopard?

Deffo Leyland though.


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's a Leyland Royal Tiger Reg DWG521 Ex Alexanders of Fife

Loving all of them Fordson Model Ns & the Field Marshall (Can't I just have one of the Fordsons? Pleeeeease?)


----------



## lost (Nov 12, 2008)

I went traipsing through the undergrowth and found these around the back (ta for the directions 89419827201939!!)


----------



## MaBs (Nov 12, 2008)

Tax disc from 1954


----------



## Bax__ (Nov 12, 2008)

No fire engines in the undegrowth?


----------



## Neosea (Nov 12, 2008)

That portaloo type caravan, is it made from fiberglass?


----------



## RichardB (Nov 12, 2008)

Neosea said:


> That portaloo type caravan, is it made from fiberglass?



I'd say so. I couldn't see a shape like that being made in aluminium without seams.


----------



## zimbob (Nov 12, 2008)

I want that caravan 

Love these kinda sites, they're getting fewer and fewer though these days...


----------



## skittles (Nov 12, 2008)

zimbob said:


> I want that caravan
> 
> Love these kinda sites, they're getting fewer and fewer though these days...




net curtains look in good condition


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 12, 2008)

escortmad79 said:


> Loving all of them Fordson Model Ns & the Field Marshall (Can't I just have one of the Fordsons? Pleeeeease?)



And can I have the other one please? 
Great stuff!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 12, 2008)

fantastic find! That caravan is ace!


----------



## Locksley (Nov 13, 2008)

Brilliant site! Almost looks like a museum.


----------



## Gorecki (Nov 13, 2008)

Nooo way lost!!! 
That's ace, i HAVE to go back. 
No fire engines, but there is an old fashioned coffin car


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 13, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> And can I have the other one please?
> Great stuff!



There's 3 Model Ns & I've just realised the Field Marshall is a tracked Fowler VF crawler!!


----------



## woody65 (Nov 13, 2008)

great find-reminds me of the yard just out of inverness


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 16, 2008)

Locksley said:


> Brilliant site! Almost looks like a museum.


Yeah truly. I was expecting modern vehicles but this treasue trove is just beyond belief.

And yes, I want that caravan too!


----------



## Potter (Nov 25, 2008)

It's great too see more of this place. Fantastic. That modern car looks somewhat out of place.


----------



## blighty (Nov 25, 2008)

that modern car is still about 20 years old. ford sierra or something like that i think. some of those look great finds! is it just on a farmers bit of land then? or just in a random field with nothing around? it amazes me why people "store" these type of vehicles and then just seem to forget about them and let them rot


----------



## Skin ubx (Nov 25, 2008)

Lovely find - such wonderfull history frozen in time.


----------



## lost (Nov 25, 2008)

blighty said:


> that modern car is still about 20 years old. ford sierra or something like that i think. some of those look great finds! is it just on a farmers bit of land then? or just in a random field with nothing around? it amazes me why people "store" these type of vehicles and then just seem to forget about them and let them rot



It's a Granada, only just shy of 20 years old.


----------



## blighty (Nov 25, 2008)

almost right then lol. dont see many granadas on the roads down here. its almost as old as my jetta though


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Nov 27, 2008)

wow, thats a great find, it looks just like my garage but on a very much larger scale, id love that fordson crawler, it would look nice next to my little crawler i have lol.


----------



## Highline6-90 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats an amazing find, Vechiles returning to nature i a great photogenic oppertunity, all the coaches dont look to bad which is unusual, For the keen eyed the granada is a scorpio and brobably 4x4 because it has the RS body kit...


----------



## bullmastiff (Jan 29, 2009)

lost said:


> I went traipsing through the undergrowth and found these around the back (ta for the directions 89419827201939!!)



looks like a military spec Morrisl MRA1 or possibly a LC5 
perfect condition for a resto


----------



## Labb (Jan 29, 2009)

*Great pictures*

Really great pictures. Hope you can post some more.


----------



## holymole (Feb 7, 2009)

Fantastic find - that caravan should be in a museum!


----------



## Gorecki (Feb 9, 2009)

Went back yesterday in the snow, seen a few more goodies ::::


----------



## lost (Feb 9, 2009)

You found the bit round the back! Looks a lot less overgrown now.
Is the KEEP OUT sign new?


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 9, 2009)

This is fantastic.The photos look well cool. I wish I had something like this locally. Oh to light paint those cars at night would be the best


----------



## V70 (Feb 9, 2009)

WOW!!... what a find !!!

Is that Sinclair C5 complete ?? 

Its criminal that all these cool old vehicles are rotting away like this. There must me a load of people throughout the UK that would love to get their teeth into restoring them.


----------



## RichardB (Feb 10, 2009)

Does that bendy bus really only have one pair of wheels in each section? I wouldn't have thought that would work.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 10, 2009)

Dam good find that .


----------

